# Rising 6 year old Thoroughbred mare



## bexxo (May 31, 2013)

Rising 6 year old, 16hh Thoroughbred mare. 
Never raced.
Aspiring hunter, hunter\jumper (3ft and under).


----------



## bexxo (May 31, 2013)




----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Please see this thread for instruction on how to take proper conformation photos. That way, forum members will be able to provide better evaluations of your mare.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/taking-proper-conformation-photos-155501/


----------



## bexxo (May 31, 2013)

better?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know much about TBs, but the first thing that really jumps out at me, is that she is over at the knees.

Lizzie


----------



## bexxo (May 31, 2013)

Another picture.. this one her hindquarters are slightly closer to me then her front, making her front legs look short..


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I don't know much about TBs, but the first thing that really jumps out at me, is that she is over at the knees.
> 
> Lizzie


- Yes it was the first thing I noticed on her as well.. Otherwise she seems nice.. huge wither.. Do you have any trouble with saddle fitting?


----------



## bexxo (May 31, 2013)

Thank you for your replies!

Her shape does make saddle shopping frustrating, she has prominent and long withers- yet broad shoulders so 'narrow' saddles are too tight and wider saddles sit on the wither. She has one saddle that fits great, I was shopping this past winter for a newer 'show' saddle and eventually gave up after so many failed trials. When I'm on the search again I'm definitely just getting a saddle fitter out that will bring me multiple saddles to try on..


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

bexxo said:


> Thank you for your replies!
> 
> Her shape does make saddle shopping frustrating, she has prominent and long withers- yet broad shoulders so 'narrow' saddles are too tight and wider saddles sit on the wither. She has one saddle that fits great, I was shopping this past winter for a newer 'show' saddle and eventually gave up after so many failed trials. When I'm on the search again I'm definitely just getting a saddle fitter out that will bring me multiple saddles to try on..


Yes this horsey may need some sort of wither pad to help fit the saddle.. Also cutback style head saddle may help with fitting


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is over at the knees but that is not a serious flaw.. better over than back and is cosmetic IMO. She is a bit straight thru the stifle and a bit weak in the coupling. Her rear is a little light. She has nice roomy hocks albeit they are a bit high as are her knees. 

I do like that she is built somewhat uphill and I like the way her neck sets. She has a very classic field hunter look to her. Saddle fitting will be a challenge.


----------



## bexxo (May 31, 2013)

Thank you Elana, My Brandy & FeatheredFeet for your opinions !!
Any more?


----------



## bexxo (May 31, 2013)

Any more critiques? Always interesting to read what people think!


----------

